# catch up



## lockie (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi everyone
Sorry for not participating in sending threads about my projects but waiting for my family to help me learn how to send photos, I can come up with things to make and make them but when it comes to bloody computes I, am hopeless.
Retiring next may so then I can spend more time learning computers and how to send photos.
finally learnt how to cut threads on my lathe, so have more money now I don,t  need to buy taps and dies for different jobs.
working on a exhaust tube expander using a pull back hydraulic ram.
and just finished making a quick change tool holder for my lathe.
I always check on new threads posted, and enjoy them.
regards lockie


----------

